# reaching my goals, a new suspension is coming up



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Not that I'll ever finish modding, but I'm slowly coming to the end of all the major things I had in mind for my car. I'm not an AutoX kind of guy and drag just feels like a test of power rather than a real motorsport. I want to soon be running the NASA HPDE events. The car's almost done, soon I'll be able to put my money elsewhere.

Powerwise, I have a VE with plenty of mods to back it up, the last things I really want to do to it are almost done: Cams+springs and a DE crank. My goal is to have an N/A SR20 pushing over 200whp and to be in the high to mid 13s. That's it, no more stuff to be done in this department. Other than that, got a fantastic drivetrain, got nice cooling, got good brakes etc, etc.

So now I got 2 more goals to overcome and I'm finished. Suspension and slight aerodynamics.

That's where I need some help. I know some of the stuff, but it's been quite awhile sinde I've had my ear to the ground, many companies have come and gone. 

I'm pretty set on some Tien Basics w/ Pillowball fronts and my current motivational rear mounts. I'll prolly do some custom spring rates as well. Say 350/250 (maybe a bit milder, not sure yet). Don't really want the SS coilovers, it's just too much for me, I don't want to be tweaking shit.

Otherwise, I got the strut bars and ES control arm bushings, but also I need some lower stuff as well (sway bars, etc), this is where I need the most help. I don't really know what's out there anymore. Give me some advice, I want this B14 to handle awesome out there.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

suspension techniques still makes sway abrs for the b14.

I haven't seen any others of late, but eibach and white line also make them.

White line is in australia though


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Not that I'll ever finish modding, but I'm slowly coming to the end of all the major things I had in mind for my car. I'm not an AutoX kind of guy and drag just feels like a test of power rather than a real motorsport. I want to soon be running the NASA HPDE events. The car's almost done, soon I'll be able to put my money elsewhere.
> 
> Powerwise, I have a VE with plenty of mods to back it up, the last things I really want to do to it are almost done: Cams+springs and a DE crank. My goal is to have an N/A SR20 pushing over 200whp and to be in the high to mid 13s. That's it, no more stuff to be done in this department. Other than that, got a fantastic drivetrain, got nice cooling, got good brakes etc, etc.
> 
> ...



Progress sway bars, blehmco lower tie bar. Nuff said...


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm pretty set on some Tien Basics w/ Pillowball fronts and my current motivational rear mounts. I'll prolly do some custom spring rates as well. Say 350/250 (maybe a bit milder, not sure yet). Don't really want the SS coilovers, it's just too much for me, I don't want to be tweaking shit.
> 
> Otherwise, I got the strut bars and ES control arm bushings, but also I need some lower stuff as well (sway bars, etc), this is where I need the most help. I don't really know what's out there anymore. Give me some advice, I want this B14 to handle awesome out there.


Oh, don't worry. You'll be doing plenty of tweaking with the front pillowballs, the height adjustment, and the front antisway.  

What kind of tyres are you thinking of taking to the track? I'm just curious because you mentioned some interesting spring rates up there.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I currently have BFG KDW2s but they're not up to my expectations. I can't yet afford to run 2 sets of wheels, so whatever I put back on there has to be good for the street as well. I wouldn't mind a set of Azenis or BFG's KDs, but I'll probably go back to my old fav: Potenza Pole Positions (S-03).

I don't know what I'll do for springrates as of yet, but I want something very track-worthy. I haven't had the chance to drive a car with Teins on it, so it's not something I'm all that knowledgable about. With only the Basic and SS to choose from, I don't feel that the SS are totally worth the extra $400 for someone like me. I may go roadracing maybe 3-4 times a year and I'm not in any competition. I'm not going to have all that much time to dial in settings.

I'll look into progress sway bars and blehmco's stuff as well. I do know that blehmco's tiebars will cut quite a bit off my ground clearence, so it may only be something I do for the track.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wes said:


> Progress sway bars, blehmco lower tie bar. Nuff said...


hey, I'm bumping up the thread. I ended up jumping on the Ksport GB for $650, yay. They are nice, IMO. Definately not for those who like to fly over speedbumps.  My days of bottoming out are over, however 

Anyway, I'm going to get those progress front and rear bars, but I'm not sure about the blehmco tie bar, I don't know if I can afford the loss in clearence:

recent pic w/ ksports:


----------



## Twomissanman (Dec 19, 2002)

Car looks sweet bro... Clean drop..:jawdrop:


----------

